# Tempmas-ify your avatar!



## BORTZ (Dec 4, 2012)

Its that time of year again! I always like to add a little santa hat to my avatar and its always so cool to see everyone around the temp with their little hats.

If you would like me to Tempify your avatar for for you, let me know and ill fix you up with a little santa hat or whatever . ACTUALLYYY posting a pic of your avatar is a pretty good idea. that way i can just take that and use it for your tempmas pic. 

Post here to show off your Tempmas avatar!

DhS is the reason i made this, I totally forgot!


----------



## lukinoz (Dec 4, 2012)

Cucumbermas!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 4, 2012)

I just said it in the SB that I needed a hat on me ava.

Hit me up Bortzy ;D


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 4, 2012)

You got it... When i get home lol


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 4, 2012)

Aye ;D


----------



## Smuff (Dec 4, 2012)

Here's mine


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ha, if you could put one on Vegeta I'd appreciate it. It'll be pretty funny.


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 4, 2012)

go on , fit one on my chuckie egg  <cough> manic miner :s


----------



## emigre (Dec 4, 2012)

Convicts aren't allowed to Christmas up.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 4, 2012)

since I found out gif's dont work now as avatars
I would like one also


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 4, 2012)

CHRISTMAS RABBID MUTHATRUCKA!


----------



## Arras (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm pretty sure my avatar would just look weird with a Christmas hat, but I still want one


----------



## Walker D (Dec 4, 2012)

Scott-105 said:


> Ha, if you could put one on Vegeta I'd appreciate it. It'll be pretty funny.


 
I just imagine Vegeta with a white beard and a mustachio lol ...was funny in my head at least 


Can you put a hat on my hat?  Let's see how it goes


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 4, 2012)

Slenderman with an Christmas hat!


----------



## pierslogic (Dec 4, 2012)

Feel free to add a christmas hat, just don't mess up the hairdo!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 4, 2012)

Since others where posting their ava's.
This should make things easier Bortz ;3


----------



## Arras (Dec 4, 2012)

Here's a bigger version of mine:


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 4, 2012)

If you could figure out how to add santa hats to the gif in my sig, Id love you more then Peanut butter loves Jelly.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 4, 2012)

Ehh, I'll just stick with Snoopy and Woodstock.


----------



## loco365 (Dec 4, 2012)

Guess I gotta have some fun this year.






Seems the forum software upscales it, but this is the original resolution image.


----------



## Devin (Dec 4, 2012)

Spoiler






















 
Had some free time. If I didn't do yours then you had a GIF, and I'm not going out of my way to edit gifs.  Probably nothing compared to what Bortz can do.


----------



## Devin (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## nando (Dec 4, 2012)

i made one last year, it's time to put it back on... if i can find a copy.

i did have a copy. i got a new computer at work and wasn't sure if i copied it over. but alas you can't see the animation


----------



## exangel (Dec 4, 2012)

I made mine last year. I wanted the hat to look perfectly fitted between Edea's horn and comb. I had to use layers and edit pixel by pixel. Lack of experience + chronic perfectionism = net loss of 4 hours for my own satisfaction.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 4, 2012)

Heh, this should be good.


----------



## Devin (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Dork (Dec 4, 2012)

Guess I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Devin (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## YayMii (Dec 4, 2012)

Since everyone's posting theirs, I guess I'll post mine too.


Spoiler: large image (720x720)


----------



## Devin (Dec 5, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Dec 5, 2012)

Pfft, whatever. I'm non-conformist as shit.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 5, 2012)

First batch of tempmas cookies avatars! Careful, they are hot. 



Spoiler


----------



## AceWarhead (Dec 5, 2012)

PROBES MINING WITH SANTA HATS


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh wow, devin ninjad me so hard it hurts haha, Thank Devin


----------



## Devin (Dec 5, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## TyBlood13 (Dec 5, 2012)

Do it to mine please, Bortz!
It's Christmas at the Stonehenge Base!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 5, 2012)

Their both pretty ;o

I'll switch daily ;D
That way I can use both ;3


----------



## Latiken (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey, could you do it to mine?
Heres a copy:





Put one on Latiken and one on Torchic please!


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 5, 2012)

Honestly i dont care which one you use, i just love seeing everyones avatar all santa hatted up


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 5, 2012)

Do my siggy then ;o

That way I can have both of yours n__n


----------



## Devin (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Latiken (Dec 5, 2012)

Trololol, this looks so beast bro!


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 5, 2012)

well. I could, but then it would cover the awesome Internet explorer banner-headpiece i have ;O;


2000th post


----------



## Devin (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Devin (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Devin (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## loco365 (Dec 5, 2012)

Devin said:


>


This avatar is lovely.


----------



## signz (Dec 5, 2012)

Good luck, bro.
€dit: By that, I meant: good luck tempmasifying my avatar.  (in other words, do it pls)


----------



## Devin (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## chyyran (Dec 5, 2012)

Do mine please


----------



## Sterling (Dec 5, 2012)

Ohh, me next.  I lost my previous GW avatar with the santa hat. xD


----------



## Devin (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Devin (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 5, 2012)

I have kept mine Christmasy all year long. Oops.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2012)

I would love to have one done for me


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 5, 2012)

Mine!  Don't ruin the hair


----------



## TyBlood13 (Dec 5, 2012)

i only asked bortz because it was his topic, i don't care if you do it devin!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 5, 2012)

Am I doin it rite?


----------



## ouch123 (Dec 5, 2012)

Okay, totally gotta stop procrastinating.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 5, 2012)

could i get mine done please


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 5, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> could i get mine done please
> snip


 
Awww, that's the best profile pic ever! What is it?


----------



## McHaggis (Dec 5, 2012)

I'd certainly appreciate some xmasification over here :-) My avatar is already wearing a hat, which makes it a bit more difficult...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 5, 2012)

My pic's hat is too big


----------



## Eerpow (Dec 5, 2012)

Done in MSpaint like a pro!


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 5, 2012)

OK changed from animated chuckie egg to staic manic miner : can you now santa-ise him


----------



## Issac (Dec 5, 2012)

Here ya go, put a hat on that eye!


----------



## naved.islam14 (Dec 5, 2012)

< Can you please do mine?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 5, 2012)

naved.islam14 said:


> < Can you please do mine?


 
Lol, wonder how will it look


----------



## Lucifer666 (Dec 5, 2012)

< Stickdude's feeling a bit festive, but doesn't look the part. Mind helping him out?


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 5, 2012)

I did it all by myself, lol.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 5, 2012)

As BORTZanator already pointed out, don't post in a thread if you don't like it, Engert. Enough off-topic in this thread.
Thanks.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 5, 2012)

Devin said:


>


Well.
Thanks


----------



## Vampire Lied (Dec 5, 2012)

Can't upload my ava via mobile, but if u can do something with mine, id appreciate it.


----------



## Devin (Dec 5, 2012)

*cracks knuckles*

Lets do this.


----------



## Walker D (Dec 5, 2012)

I got a new hat 
thanks


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 5, 2012)

mine needs a hat 
can someone do it?
i posted the pic a page back


----------



## Devin (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm on it Pong.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 5, 2012)

Errrr... good luck?


----------



## emigre (Dec 5, 2012)

I like Devin's one man mission to get everyone's avatar in the Christmas mood.

Unfortunately my avatar is in the slammer for drug smuggling so probably isn't allowed to celebrate Christmas. 

He's likely to be physically assaulted by prison guards for no discernible reason.


----------



## Devin (Dec 5, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 5, 2012)

thanks


----------



## troybot (Dec 5, 2012)

I can add some Santa hats too if anyone would like me to!


----------



## NightsOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

One hat, please.


----------



## troybot (Dec 5, 2012)

Here you are Nights!


----------



## Devin (Dec 5, 2012)

^ Might wanna try getting a program that does transparent backgrounds. ^-^


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 6, 2012)

Devin, you are da bomb!
But It looks really akward where psy is wearing a santa hat


----------



## McHaggis (Dec 6, 2012)

Devin said:


> Spoiler


Thanks  had to play around with it for a while to get it to around 50kB but I got there in the end


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 6, 2012)

McHaggis said:


> Thanks  had to play around with it for a while to get it to around 50kB but I got there in the end


 
Please use "snip" next time when quoting pics.


----------



## McHaggis (Dec 6, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> Please use "snip" next time when quoting pics.


I'm sorry did scrolling an extra 192 vertical pixels inconvenience you?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 6, 2012)

McHaggis said:


> I'm sorry did scrolling an extra 192 vertical pixels inconvenience you?


 
There's a reason we use "snip" and that is to reduce the flooding of the EoF.
Because the picture takes too much space. If we want to see it we can just click the before page and view it.
Just use "snip" nextime


----------



## McHaggis (Dec 6, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> There's a reason we use "snip" and that is to reduce the flooding of the EoF.
> Because the picture takes too much space. If we want to see it we can just click the before page and view it.
> Just use "snip" nextime


Your post asking me to "snip" took up 382 vertical pixels, my row of images took up 192 pixels, so take your authoritarian attitude elsewhere. If the pictures had been big enough to be an issue, then I would have snipped them or added them to a spoiler tag. I'll use "snip" when I think it's necessary; if a mod thinks that it needs fixing, then they can PM me and/or edit if they like.


----------



## Devin (Dec 6, 2012)

Both of you chill out.


----------



## McHaggis (Dec 6, 2012)

Devin said:


> Both of you chill out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm cool, I'm cool. I was using the argument as an excuse to raise my post count so that people don't tell me how to post on the forums I've been visiting for 4 years now.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 6, 2012)

can I have a gravity accurate hat please?


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 6, 2012)

Whelp unless i'm blind, mods can now delete posts without reason or warning. I guess someone doesn't want poor Mikan to have a hat.

Lets try this again



Spoiler



Hat pl0x? Never had a Tempmas avatar before. Didn't know if I should post a big or avatar-sized image, so I just went with big.


----------



## Issac (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you Devin!


----------



## Devin (Dec 6, 2012)

No clue what you meant by "Gravity appropriate", and for some reason GIMP isn't giving ^ a transparent background.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you Devin!


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 6, 2012)

Muuch more festive, thanks Devin.


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 6, 2012)

can i have one too?


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 7, 2012)

I really wanted to give your avatar two hats lol


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 7, 2012)

Can you help with mine?


----------



## Blood Fetish (Dec 7, 2012)

Make it so.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 9, 2012)

I made my Tempmas avatar/signature yesterday!
It's actually Ritsuka Aoyagi from Loveless.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 9, 2012)

Blood Fetish said:


> Make it so.


I found a premade one if you want


----------



## someonewhodied (Dec 9, 2012)

Hmmmm


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 9, 2012)

Ryan Gosling>Your avatar.


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't feel rushed. I already have a decently Christmas'd avatar, to hold me over.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm just showing off this sexy pixel graphics:





Kamina glasses and Hat pixelized by me


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 16, 2012)

Thought I'd take it one step further. (Not sure if I like it or not though.)


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 16, 2012)

Fix up mine. Lost mine from last year.


----------



## Eerpow (Dec 16, 2012)

raulpica said:


> I'm just showing off this sexy pixel graphics:
> 
> Kamina glasses and Hat pixelized by me


The new avatar resolution is 96x96, resize it and you should have a non blurry mr saturn!


----------



## clonesniper666 (Dec 16, 2012)

Care to take a crack at mine.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 16, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> The new avatar resolution is 96x96, resize it and you should have a non blurry mr saturn!


Well, as you can see the pic I posted is actually 100x100, I dunno why it resized it like that... Must've been something in the upload process. I'll try again.

EDIT: OOOH, wait. Got it wrong. BRB
EDIT2: Got it right this time


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 17, 2012)

wanna try mine


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Dec 17, 2012)

Could someone do mine? :3


----------



## EthanObi (Dec 17, 2012)

Do one to my avatar?


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 17, 2012)

Devin said:


> No clue what you meant by "Gravity appropriate", and for some reason GIMP isn't giving ^ a transparent background.


thanks Devin, you're awesome!!! 
_Gravity appropriate_, lol.... I said that because my chicken mask is upside down!


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 17, 2012)

emigre said:


> He's likely to be physically assaulted by prison guards for no discernible reason.


 
Not to mention that whole happy shower fun time thing.... lol


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 24, 2012)

Had to do it myself. >.>


----------

